# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कोई शार्ट कट नहीं वजन घटाने का

## Krishna

कुछ लोग मोटापा कम करने के चक्कर में अक्सर लोग बाजार में मिलने वाली दवाइयों का सेवन करने लगते है। ये सही नहीं है।  मोटापा घटाने वाली दवाओं के सेवन में सावधानी बेहद जरूरी है। अपने शरीर के मुताबिक दवा का चयन, इसकी मात्रा, डॉक्टर की निगरानी और दवा के प्रभावों या दुष्प्रभावों का वास्तविक आकलन सबसे अहम है।दवाओं को बेचने के लिए की जाने वाली लुभावनी बातें, मोटापा कम करने वाली दवा कंपनियों की कड़ी प्रतिस्पर्धा, साइड इफेक्ट्स को लेकर दी जाने वाली जानकारी का अभाव जैसी कई बातें हैं जिन्हें देखते हुए कहा जाने लगा है कि इन दवाओं के बगैर वजन घटाना ही बेहतर है। इस लेख में स्वस्थ तरीके से वजन कम करने बारे में विस्तार से पढ़ें।

----------


## Krishna

.....................................

----------


## Krishna

*रेशे युक्त भोजन*आपकी पाचन प्रक्रिया मजबूत करने और पौष्टिक होने के अलावा भोजन के ये तत्व वजन घटाने में भी मददगार होते हैं।भोजन में मौजूद रेशों में कैलोरी नहीं होती और इनसे पेट भर भी जाता है। इससे फिर आप खाना ज्यादा नहीं खाते।रेशे युक्त खाने में कम शक्कर और कम कार्बोहाइड्रेट होता है।आपको इन्हें चबाने में ज्याद समय लगता है और इसके आप जरूरत से ज्यादा नहीं खाते। इनसे पेट साफ रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

*प्रोटीन*आंचल कहती हैं कि प्रोटीन की उपयुक्त मात्रा, यानी शारीरिक वजन के प्रति किलोग्राम पर रोजाना एक ग्राम प्रोटीन के उपभोग से आपकी चर्बी घटती है और आप पतले दिख सकते हैं। अगर आपको डर है कि कुछ खाद्य पदर्थों के उपभोग से आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है तो साधारण दूध की बजाय बिना मलाई का दूध, लाल मांस की बजाय सफेद मांस औऱ  पूरे अंडे की बजाय केवल अंडे की सफेदी का सेवन करें। दाल और अंकुरित खाद्य पदार्थ, आदि प्रोटीन के अन्य स्त्रोत हैं। फूले हुए अंकुरित खाद्य पदार्थ आम अंकुरित पदार्थों से ज्यादा सेहतमंद होते हैं। आप इन्हें कम मात्रा में भी खाएंगे और आपको यह स्वादिष्ट भी लगेगा।कभी भी भूखे न रहें, इससे आपके शरीर से प्रोटीन और वसा की मात्रा कम हो जाएगी और आप मोटे भी हो सकते

----------


## Krishna

.......................................

----------


## Krishna

आपकी रोजाना की चाय की बजाय ग्रीन टी का उपभोग करें।यह एंटीऑक्सीडेंट है यानी इससे आपकी त्वचा कैंसरमुक्त रहेगी। इससे आपकी चयापचय प्रणाली मजबूत होता है और वजन घटता है।इसके फायदे के लिए आप दिन में दो प्याली ग्रीन टी जरूर लें। पतला होने की सबसे आसान कुंजी है पानी!आं खाना खाने के पहले आधा गिलास पानी पीएं। 

इससे आप अत्यधिक खाने से बचेंगे और शरीर में शुष्कता नहीं आएगी।तो इन नुस्खों को अपनाकर खुद को स्वस्थ रखने की प्रक्रिया आज से ही शुरू कर दें।

----------

